# Desktop speakers / Monitors



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I currently have a pair of M Audio BX5A on my desk .... What could I build in the 300 dollar range that could top these ? 300 would be for the drivers and Crossover parts. Could I use the plate amps in each speaker now ? I will power with a small emotiva Amp.


----------



## PlanoDano (Aug 30, 2013)

I have never heard the M Audio units. What is it that you are not satisfied with? Maybe a 5 inch in a small enclosure has excessive boom in the bass on the desktop. I will link you two well regarded published designs along with info of one of my own designs (with help from friends).

Affiliate Parts Express offers the overnight sensations 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-706
Well regarded and lots info on other boards.

John "Zaph" Krutke has had his "Bargain Mini" on his board for several years now. I haven't built it but I built two other Zaph designs and they both exceeded expectations. 
http://zaphaudio.com/ZBM4.html

My Fountek fr88EX / Dayton ND20-fb-4 on which I got a lot of help with the crossover from Jerome69 sounds great to me. I mounted the drivers in a 2.3 liter box with a 4.6" X 1.125" port tube.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

A Logitech 5.1 system can be had for about $350 or so and will outperform most any desktop monitors. I took out my Logitech 5.1 speakers for a while and put a pair of Audyssey Lower East Side monitors on the desk. Nice, clear sound, well balanced but bass was limited. After a couple of weeks, the Logitech system was put back in service. I listen to Pandora for up to 8 hours a day and do not get listener fatigue with the Logitechs.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I wanted to try something with a ribbon....maybe I will just buy these

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/speakers/products/airmotiv5


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I may look at something like this...

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...untek-rm6k-kit-6.5-ribbon-monitor-parts-only/


----------



## PlanoDano (Aug 30, 2013)

Yessir, the fountek are probably very sweet if you have room for a pair of 6.5 on your desktop. Might need to adjust the crossover for desktop use. Better yet if you have room to put them on a pair of stands. Looks like about a .5 ft3 cabinet.


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Surprised no one has suggested the overnight sensations. I built a pair for my desk and absolutely love them. Incredible detail at lower listening levels but they can kick butt too when you want to crank it a bit. And they're widely available now in kits if you don't want to mess around with making sawdust.


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, I missed Plano's post. 2nd the OS!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually have an Overnight sensation that I built for a center channel for my HT. It the OS MTM.


----------



## bbm (Oct 1, 2013)

Carbon13 said:


> Surprised no one has suggested the overnight sensations. I built a pair for my desk and absolutely love them. Incredible detail at lower listening levels but they can kick butt too when you want to crank it a bit. And they're widely available now in kits if you don't want to mess around with making sawdust.


interesting, these are quite nice, I might build myself some too !!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the overnight sensations and jack of all trades would be great for monitors


----------

